# Esee 3 or Ontario rat 3



## Deathdealer (Oct 26, 2013)

I am in the market for a new survival knife that I can have as an edc knife and I've narrowed it down to these two they are pretty much the same knife but there are differences between the two of them if any one can help me make a decision it would be much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Deathdealer said:


> I am in the market for a new survival knife that I can have as an edc knife and I've narrowed it down to these two they are pretty much the same knife but there are differences between the two of them if any one can help me make a decision it would be much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


I looked at both knives, and you're right they are pretty much the same, However If I was to purchase one or the other I think it would be the Esee3. Being a Bowie Knife man myself, I prefer a larger knife since what can be done with a small knife I can also do with a larger knife, and can also do the bigger things which can't be done with a smaller knife. Before you purchase, why don't you check out the Davey Crockett Limited Edition Bowie Knife and see what you think.


----------



## Apachespyder (Feb 17, 2012)

I've got both knives, they are very close. The only real difference is the glass breaker on the Esee. Both are great but for a EDC why not have the glass breaker option on you all the time? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## GlockASP (Jan 30, 2013)

*ESEE aka RAT*

The ESEE knives are outstanding knives.

Before the name change from RAT to ESEE, I had bought one and after having it for a month went back and bought 5 more.

The ESEE 3 & Ontario/RAT 3 are from a design perspective are almost the same knife, but there is a difference. Quality control & warranty are the big points for me.

There is a long history between Ontario and ESEE the short version of the story is Ontario won a lawsuit and the rights to the RAT name and to produce the designs. I was never a big fan of there quality before the lawsuit and after the bulling and lawsuit of RAT cutlery, now ESEE, I am not a big fan of Ontario. Just my opinion.

As for the ESEE line of knives, I can not say enough about them, I was blown away with the fit, finish and quality. They also have a no nonsense lifetime guarantee that is the best I have ever seen. If you brake it they will replace it period. Bottom line is they stand behind there product, and I can vouch for that first hand.

"NO QUESTIONS ASKED LIFETIME WARRANTY on all fixed blade knives. If you break it, send it back and we'll replace it. Warranty is transferable. In other words, we warranty the knife no matter how many times it's been traded, sold or given away. No sales receipt required. We do not guarantee against rust or normal wear and tear."


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

I would go ontario, its less expensive but just as good


----------



## usingmyrights (Mar 26, 2013)

If they were the same quality then they'd also be the same price. Either Ontario would raise there's for more profit or ESEE would lower theirs for more sales.


----------

